# Ever had a tank damage carpet because of the weight?



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, this seems like a stupid question, but I am now curious. I am moving this weekend and will be getting a 75 gallon tank for my new apartment. After reading through the contract, I noticed that in the part that discusses damages they recommend using coasters under the corners of furniture so the don't leave indentations in the carpet. Knowing that my 75 gallon tank will weigh about 800 pounds, I am wondering about this since I have seen mush lighter stuff leave indentations on the carpet. Has anyone had a tank leave indentations in the carpet that would not go away no matter what you tried? is there anyway to combat this or am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Its gonna happen. Even with coasters a couch will still leave indents in the carpet when left there for a long time. It just takes a little longer. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly I have never had a indentation that would not come out eventually. Usually once I vacuum over the area once it returns to normal in a day.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow landlords have some stupid rules. Just somethn to try to keep the deposit you give them. I can see physical damage like a tear or burn but just having it flattened out? heh. Like AS fan said a vaccuum will blend the carpet back out. There is no way to not have the carpet not get smooshed no matter what the object weighs. I had my 125 set up in my last house on carpet. Left a big 'ol flat spot from where it was. After I vaccummed it practically went away so I wouldnt worry and my landlord was a total loser. Kept 1/4 my deposit because he found dust under the fridge. Thats another story.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its leaving a indentation and whether it dissapears or not depends on the type of carpet


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Whyle i was at work today i was thinking. We use planks to keep our scaffold from sinking in the dirt. If you got some 1by whatever the tanks stand is and put it under it to spread the load out over more space then it shouldnt indent as much.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

in my old ghetto apartment on southside of chicago, we had a steel (probably 300 lb) tank stand that we made, with 2 55g tanks on it. dents in the carpet came out, but the bow in the floor didn't... haha contract never said anything about uneven flooring... we blamed it on the fridge on the other side of the 1/2 wall... full deposit


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

now that is just shady...but nicely executed lol


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the problem with the plank and the load on the carpet is, the tank and plank will make corners at the very least, ur real problem is when u take the tank down, and u notice the carpet is only clean in a 48" by 20" area.... lol prepare to steam clean carpets, and with several vacuum passes all the cheapest carpets, like the ones cheap landlords own, will come out

True some carpets are different, but I can almost guarentee they will be using industrial grade carpets, its what I would use, it looks nice and cheap, so u will be fine just steam clean, rent one and do it u will be fine


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it is still fine. I would just vacume and use my hands to fluffen it up again. The landlord isnt being shady, he just has to have the rules so he doesnt loose money fixing stuff that clients ruined or paying for someone else to fix it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

tell your landlord that's normal wear and tear. i can't believe they would hold that over your head.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> it is still fine. I would just vacume and use my hands to fluffen it up again. The landlord isnt being shady, he just has to have the rules so he doesnt loose money fixing stuff that clients ruined or paying for someone else to fix it.


When I said thats just shady I was talking about the post directly above mine not the landlord because I do agree with you lol. I was just lazy and didn't quote what I was replying to lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't sweat it.

I own a carpet cleaning company, and in 20+ years in the business I've never heard of a tennant having to pay for indentations in the carpet resulting from heavy furniture.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Honestly, I would be more worried about stains and water damage. Luckily I have hardwood with a rug that is next to the tank. If anyone is like me, I manage to get the rug wet when I do water changes, etc. When that happens I can just fold up the rug and let it air dry...but with a carpet I can imagine things getting nasty underneath if they stay wet.


----------

